

Ask HN: What questions do you ask yourself often/repeatedly? - oldmanstan

Some of mine, wherever I am, include:
- Why is this like THIS? And how could I make this beter?
- STOP - Why are you doing this? (This is usually when I'm doing something I shouldn't be, like incessantly checking HN.)
- Will I regret not doing this? (Whenever a big decision needs to be made.)<p>And you?
======
pg
What am I not seeing? What am I taking for granted?

------
kentnl
How did I manage to be such an idiot last year?, and how can I not be such an
idiot this year?

------
lionhearted
Every morning - "what's the most important thing I'd like to do today?" Sounds
obvious, but most people don't do it. Life's gotten much more meaningful since
I started implementing this, and I've gotten much more effective.

------
mbet10
Mostly the same, including - what should I do with my life? And, much less
philosophical - who owns this? (there are so many businesses, so many
buildings, infrastructure, etc., who owns it all? Where does it come from? How
can I start building and creating?

------
eswat
”What would be a better option that requires less work?” (when creating)

"What would be a better option that’s less complicated?” (what I ask myself
when I’m looking to buy something. PC gaming purchases are an exception.)

------
ivankirigin
I periodically start from scratch asking "what do I want?" and building up to
how to achieve that best. Usually it points me to keep on truckin' but
sometimes not so much, and I need a change.

------
iamelgringo
Which ass am I going to kick today, and how hard am I going to kick it?

------
da5e
All good questions.

I tell myself to do something while I'm deciding what to do.

And ask myself: "is there someway to get an instant 1st solution?"

------
Mz
"Am I on track?"

------
teddytruong7
I ask myself some of the same questions. Why is this like this, and How can I
make this better?

------
carnevalem
From pg, "What's the best thing you could be working on, and why aren't you?"

~~~
abraham
Good question. Now I just have to figure out what the best thing is.

------
Yzupnick
Is there a better system?

------
seven
Am I over-engineering this? And the classic WTF?!

------
yoseph
What am I doing to improve? That's my main one.

------
erikpukinskis
How am I not myself?

------
malandrew
why?

